# CRISPI boots



## strothershwacker (Nov 23, 2018)

After packing my bear out of the wilderness area I my feet hurt for 2 weeks. If your gonna hike/hunt with heavy packs your boots better support your feet or all that added weight is gonna try to flatten yer feet out like Donald Ducks. After doing a lil' ciphern' on the subject I bought a pair of Crispi Thor GTX boots. Been huntin in em real hard with heavy pack. Rich mtn, Chattahoochee big hills. The boots are lightweight with a super stiff sole. Feels like a pair of tennis shoes but with a logger sole. They are expensive but worth every penny if you need a good mtn boot. Wished I woulda bought em a long time ago.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 23, 2018)

Im a flatlander for the most part and love them.


----------

